# Belly Boat Safty !!!



## gerstmichel (18. Mai 2005)

*Zitat von hiki.at:*
*Belly Boat *
Englische Bezeichnung für einen Schwimmreifen zum Angeln mit künstlichen Ködern. Es ermöglicht das Fischen an schwer zugänglichen Stellen. Das Belly Boat sieht aus wie ein großer Schwimmreifen und wird wie eine Hose übergestreift. Durch seine Luftfüllung hält es den Oberkörper des Anglers über Wasser. Neuere Modelle des Belly Boats sind U-förmig. Die vollständige Ausrüstung zum Fischen mit einem Belly Boat umfasst Schwimmreifen, Wathose sowie Schwimmflossen. *Außerdem sollte man immer eine Rettungsweste tragen und einen kleinen Anker dabei haben, um ein zu starkes Abtreiben zu vermeiden. Auch ein Handy in einer wasserdichten Hülle sollte nicht fehlen. Beim Meeresangeln darf das Belly Boat bei ablandigem Wind nicht benutzt werden, denn gegen Wind und Strömung ist es mit menschlichen Kräften unmöglich, wieder ans Ufer zu kommen.* Belly Boats sind sehr pflegeleicht. Man sollte lediglich darauf achten, dass kein Sand zwischen Außenstoff und Schlauch gerät und nach dem Angeln ein wenig Luft aus dem Schlauch lassen. 

Bei aller Euphorie im aktuellen Tread und auch meiner eigenen Sehnsucht :c , sollte doch der oben enthaltene Sicherheitshinweis nochmal deutlich gemacht werden. #6 

Frei nach dem Motto: Gefahr erkannt Gefahr gebannt !!  |supergri 

Und nun fröhliches BellyBoaten #h


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

das ist aber noch nicht alles:
Kompass, Signalgeber (kl. Leuchtrakete), Flossensicherung, Telefonnummern im Handy (124124 Seenotrettung) wären da noch zu nennen.
(übrigens nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern unlängst erst "gelernt" #6 

|wavey:


----------



## AndreasG (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@theactor

Den Signalgeber solltest du gegen zwei Handfakeln austauschen, 1 Fakel orangefarbener Rauch und 1 Signalfakel Rot. Wenn du am Tage in Seenot kommen solltest sieht man die kleine Leutrakete kaum, da bist du mit Rauch schon besser zu sehen. Ein kleiner Stroboblitzer ist bei meiner Ausrüstung auch noch mit dabei, gibt´s auch im Bootszubehör.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sween (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> das ist aber noch nicht alles:
> Kompass, Signalgeber (kl. Leuchtrakete), Flossensicherung, Telefonnummern im Handy (124124 Seenotrettung) wären da noch zu nennen.
> ...


moinsen, du brauchst noch ne unterwasser kamera ,
dami du die blasen auch untersuchen kannst#6


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Hi,

@AndreasG: dammit! Doch noch nich alles am Start...#q 
Danke für den Tipp ... wird's wohl auch alles bei Niemeyer geben?!

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

...wieso denn bei Niemeyer.....
McGuyver bastelt's Dir  |supergri 
Frag' dann auch gleich mal nach einem Kopressor für gekühlte Luft  |supergri 

Aber ernsthaft......

alle genannten Dinge sind wichtig, aber am wichtigsten in meinen Augen, dass immer jemand Bescheid weiss, wo Ihr Euch aufhaltet, bzw. wann das Angeln beendet werden soll. Besser noch : Mindestens zu zweit auf's Wasser.

 #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Ich fahr ja nun auch schon ein paar Tage BB.
Aber erklär mir mal einer welchen Sinn es macht eine Flossensicherung anzulegen ??
Nur damit mir das Teil nicht abhanden kommt?
Oder wer kommt an die Flosse ran und kann sich die wieder ordentlich an den Schuh anbringen ?? Eigentlich unsinnig, denn wenn die Flosse abgegangen ist, wird sie wohl defekt sein und dann auch wieder nicht nach wiederholtem Anbringen am Schuh nicht halten !! Oder sehe ich das verkehrt ?

Am besten wäre doch eine schwimmende Flosse, die geht nicht unter und ich kann sie wieder prima auffischen. Aber wieder anbringen am Schuh .... ??

Ich weiss, der Fischbox hat das schon mal gebracht. Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich möchte nicht meine 65cm lange und untergehende Flosse am Bein hängen haben, wenn ich gerade draussen auf dem Wasser bin !! Das wird nach wenigen Minuten so eine Belastung am Bein, das man froh ist wenn das Teil vom Bein weg ist !!  :m


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> am wichtigsten in meinen Augen, dass immer jemand Bescheid weiss, wo Ihr Euch aufhaltet, bzw. wann das Angeln beendet werden soll. Besser noch : Mindestens zu zweit auf's Wasser.


 Das sehe ich ähnlich - zum Tauchen geht man auch nicht allein #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

@Mike: mein Gedanke dabei ist weniger das Ding zu retten, um es ggf. wieder reparieren zu können.
Aber wenn die Schnalle o.ä. reisst und das Ding ist wech traue ich mir kaum zu, nur mit einer Flosse zurückpaddeln zu können. So könnte man ggf. mit dem Sicherungseil o.ä. zumindest versuchen, etwas zu basteln, um irgendwie wieder beidbeinig an Land zu kommen.
#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@ theactor

Ja prima Idee !!
Nur zeig mir das mal auf dem BB und dann noch etwas Wellen dazu.
Ich denke mit wenigen Ausnahmen wird kaum einer in Neoprenhose und darunter noch lange Unterhose oder ähnliches, an seine Stiefel kommen und dann auch noch die Flosse wieder anbringen, geschweige da noch rumbasteln können um die Flosse wieder zu sichern!


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

Also das Abschnallen im Wasser klappte ganz gut - das stimmt mich otpimistisch..
Wie das bei heavy Seegang ist kann ich nich sagen - da fahr ich eh nicht raus (Göbeltor :v  )
Aber auch wenn es alles unwahrscheinlich, oder schwer machbar ist: es ist einfach ein "Sicherheitsgefühl" - und die paar Gramm Sicherungsseil stören ja auch nicht.
Auf keinen Fall kann es jedenfalls schaden, denke ich.

#h


----------



## gofishing (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit gepostet das es statt der Kautschukbänder auch welche aus Edelstahl gibt.
War nur allen zu teuer, Preis weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr, aber es war nicht mehr als halber Flossenpreis.

Man kann natürlich immer wieder über Sicherheit reden, nur wer hat denn schon mal eine Flossensicherung in die Tat umgesetzt. Mit einer Flosse gegen leichten Wind mit leichter Strömung kann man vergessen.

Billigste Alternativ sind 2 dünne Bänder an den Flossen und ein Reserveband um die Flosse wieder am Schuh zu befestigen. Ansonsten rutsch die Flosse immer wieder vom Schuh.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gerstmichel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Ich muss schon sagen, alles Dinge, die ich bisher total unbeachtet lassen habe.#d 

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe, scheint es doch, dass alle noch ein bischen lernen können !! :m


----------



## gofishing (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@gerstmichel

Wenn DU Dir die Mühe machst und alles nochmal zusammenschreibst um ein einigermaßen sicheres Bellyboatfahren sicherzustellen.
Hat Tim betimmt nichts dagegen das oben festzutackern.

Zum Thema Sicherheit werden sonst noch jede Menge threads eröffnet.

Egal was man auch macht eine 100%tige Sicherheit wird es nicht geben.
Ganz oben auf der Rangliste stehen Blödheit und falsches Einschätzen der akt. Lage.

Ich war mal in Westermakelsdorf bei null Wind aber leichter Strömung 1 Std. 35 Minuten am paddel um wieder an Land zu Kommen. Ok, ich habe auf der Rückfahrt noch gut Fisch gefangen, aber ich habe mich auch schon auf Titelseite "gesehen". 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gerstmichel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Ich werd mich mal bemühen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

....tja, is so'ne Sache mit der Sicherung.....
Ich bin jedenfalls an meinen Fuss rangekommen, konnte die Flosse bergen (abtüddeln) und bin mit Einer zurückgepaddelt.
Geht wahnsinnig auf das Bein, weil man ja nicht unbedingt im Kreis fahren möchte    |rolleyes ....... Mir hat das Bändsel jedenfalls die Flosse gerettet und ich kann das Teil (nach Reparatur) wieder verwenden...... #h 

trotzdem habe ich noch ein paar Fische  verhaften können ......|supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn DU Dir die Mühe machst und alles nochmal zusammenschreibst um ein einigermaßen sicheres Bellyboatfahren sicherzustellen.
> Hat Tim betimmt nichts dagegen das oben festzutackern.




Wenn wir uns auf einen Belly-Safety-Knigge einigen können mach ich das selbstverständlich #h


----------



## peter II (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

ich hab auch so eine Flossensicherung und werde aufgrund dieses Beitrages meine "Ersatzspanngurte" für die Flossen ( das ist ja DAS WAS kaputt gehen könnte) mit aufs Wasser nehmen; wiegt ja nur ein paar Gramm. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich im Notfall an die Füsse rankommen würde und bei Seegang bin ich mit dem Bellboot eh nicht auf dem Wasser. #h


----------



## AndreasG (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieso denn bei Niemeyer.....
> McGuyver bastelt's Dir  |supergri
> Frag' dann auch gleich mal nach einem Kopressor für gekühlte Luft  |supergri
> #h



Kein Problem, man nehme einen Feuerstein, etwas Holzkohle, roten Farbstoff aus gemahlenen gekochten Krebsen,einen Piezo Zünder aus nem Feuerzeug....... :m 

@theactor
bei Niemeyer bekommst du alles was du brauchst

@Mikefish
eine Flossensicherung macht schon Sinn, Ersatzgummis nehmen im BB nu wirklich keinen Platz weg und wechseln lassen sich die Flossen 1A auf dem Wasser. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

da muss ich dann doch nochmal nachfragen, weil ich mich schon gefragt habe, wie das aussehen könnte:



> "Ersatzspanngurte" für die Flossen


Wie habt Ihr die denn gebastelt --ev. ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung?!
Wäre super!!

|wavey:


----------



## fly-martin (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Hallo

ich kann mich noch an einen Fall entsinnen, da hat ein BBFahrer seine Flosse kurz vorm Ufer verloren - er kam mit großer Müh ans Ufer.... ( der Spannriemen ist abgesprungen )

Da haben wir uns Gedanken gemacht wie man es die Flosse sichern kann : guckst Du


----------



## AndreasG (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@theactor

Ersatzgummis bekommst du im Taucherladen. Nimm aber besser deine Flossen mit, es gibt da ne Menge verschiedene.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

Thanx again #6

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Hallo Mike,
ich kenne dich eigentlich als "Sicherheitsfanatiker im positiven Sinne" und kann deine Ausführungen eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen......
Natürlich ist eine Sicherungsleine (in meinen Augen) nützlich, denn wenn man die Flosse verliert, doch 99 %, weil das Fersengummi reisst, oder ?
Und da ja jeder Ersatzgummi#s an Board hat, kann man sich dann doch das einbeinige Rückpaddeln ersparen, oder  #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@ Reppi

Danke.

Ich hatte ja auch die Frage nach dem "überzeugenden Grund" gestellt, bevor das mit dem Ersatz-Spanngummi auftauchte !!
Mit so einem "Ersatz" macht es natürlich Sinn seine Flosse zu sichern. Und davon sprachen wir ja, von der Flossensicherung, nicht von Gewichtsersparnis oder weil das Teil ja so klein ist oder so.

Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich die Beine hoch aus dem Wasser, wenn doch vor euch ne Querstange des BB´s ist ?? zB beim Togiak hab ich da ne Querstange.

Und wieder sage ich dazu  .... macht den Wechsel mal bei etwas Wellengang.
Klar jetzt sagt wieder einer: " bei Wellen fahr ich nicht raus".

Ich werde meine Flossen nicht sichern, weil sie zu billig waren und ich leider nicht soooo gelenkig bin um auf dem BB an meine Füsse ranzukommen. Auf festem Boden bekomm ich das hin aber auf nem BB, wo man sich nach jeder Seite auslehnen kann, nur nicht nach vorne .... nee da lass ich das und werde mir helfen lassen, durch Kollegen oder den Seenotrettungsdienst. Ist dann wohl noch die sicherste Sache ?
Irgendwann kommen mal gute schwimmende Flossen dran.

Wie schrieb hier jemand?  "100% Sicherheit wird es wohl nie geben"
Leider wahr !


----------



## theactor (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

Gut zu wissen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, Ersatzspanngummis zu erstehen.
Das "BEINHOCH" ist vorsichtig tatsächlich möglich.
Aber selbst wenn man nicht so gelenkig ist würde ich nicht drauf verzichten.
Meist ist man ja doch zu zweit draußen - und man kann sich auf die Hilfe Anderer stützen.
Lieber einen Ersatzspanngurt von einem Kollegen anbringen lassen als ihm aufbürden, mich ganz zum Ufer zu schleppen :g 

|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@ theractor

Ja das stimmt wohl !
So ein Ersatzgummi für die Flosse kann doch Gold wert sein.
Da kann einem doch der Kollege bei helfen das Teil anzubringen ohne das ich groß das Bein verrenken muss.
Das ist ne gute Idee !


----------



## theactor (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Hi,
ich gehe nächste Woche erstmal in 'nen Taucherladen (hm... welcher ist gut?! - hat da jemand 'nen Tipp?) und hoffe, dass die Ersatzspanndingsbums haben.
Und weiterhin, dass die nicht so teuer sind wie die Flossen selbst.   
Werde berichten |wavey:


----------



## AndreasG (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

@theactor

In der Nähe vom Otto Versand gibt es einen Laden in Richtung Innenstadt, der ist ganz gut sortiert und kompetent.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

HI,

@Andreas: langsam machst Du mir Angst :g 
Ich werd mal suchen! 

|wavey:


----------



## peter II (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

Die Ersatzgummis sind nicht gerade billig #d 
Wenn ich mit mit meinem ungelenken und 2,0 Metern großem Körper an den Fuß komme sollte das eigentlich auch fast jeder andere schaffen #c  #c  #c


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*

hi ich habe da noch etwas das mir hilft sollte ich mal ein Antriebsstrang verlieren undzwar habe ich mir 2 einfache Paddel sogekürzt das ich noch eine Fahrradlenkermuffe aus Moosgummi draufstecken konnte ,damit kommt man aus dem Kreisverkehr heraus ans Ufer (hilft auch bei Beinkrampf)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Belly Boat Safty !!!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Mike: mein Gedanke dabei ist weniger das Ding zu retten, um es ggf. wieder reparieren zu können.
> Aber wenn die Schnalle o.ä. reisst und das Ding ist wech traue ich mir kaum zu, nur mit einer Flosse zurückpaddeln zu können. So könnte man ggf. mit dem Sicherungseil o.ä. zumindest versuchen, etwas zu basteln, um irgendwie wieder beidbeinig an Land zu kommen.
> #h


 
genau das ist bei mir vergangenes jahr in Habernis geschehen,ohne sicherung hätt ich sie nicht mehr,und eine neue schnalle hat im tauchzubehör 2-3 euro gekostet ....


----------

